# mysql-connector für Eclipse DB plugin



## ec (23. Aug 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe einen W7 64 Bit Rechner auf dem ich xampp 3.0.12 installiert habe. Unter xampp habe ich Eclipse SDK Version: 4.2.0. In Eclipse dann PDT-Plugins für PHP und für Datenbanken. Nun muß ich noch den jdbc-Treiber installieren. Und genau dafür bin ich offensichtlich zu doof!!!

Step 1:
ich habe den aktuellen mysql-connector-java-5.1.21.zip downgeloadet (was für ein Wort)

Step 2:
zip auspacken und mysql-connector-java-5.1.21-bin.jar in den classpath legen

Step 3:
Umgebungsvariable anpassen


Meine Probleme sind:

Step 2 --> in welche classpath????????:L
Ich hab das einfach mal nach "C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\lib\ext" gelegt. Keine Ahnung ob das damit gemeint ist.

Step 3 --> Welche Umgebungsvariable wo und wie anpassen??????:L

Merci für jede Hilfe.
ec


----------



## Camino (23. Aug 2012)

Also, normalerweise fügst du die jar-Datei mit dem Treiber in deinem Projekt in Eclipse dort dem Buildpath hinzu, damit dein Programm auf denTreiber zugreifen kann. Also, einen Ordner namens lib anlegen, die jar-Datei dort rein, im Package Explorer mit rechtem Mausklick auf die jar-Datei und dann add to build path auswählen.


----------



## ec (23. Aug 2012)

Hi Camino,

erstmal danke für Deine Antwort. Ich habe mich aber in meinem ersten Posting unklar ausgedrückt.

Ich will mir Datenbankinhalte direkt anzeigen lassen und ändern in Eclipse. Das allgemeine Datenbank Plugin habe ich bereits installiert. Dann versuche ich den Zugriff einzurichten, mit "Datei/Neu/Andere" im Assistenten "Verbindungsprofile/Verbindungsprofil" ein neues MySQL Verbindungsprofil erstellen. Also MySQL auswählen, dann den Treiber hinzujoinen. Und genau da hakt`s. 

a) ich sehe keinen Treiber zu Auswahl.

b) gut ich kann unter "neue Treiberdefinition" einen neuen Treiber auswählen (Komischerweise sind in der Auswahl 4 Treiber zu sehen aber nicht der von mir installierte)

c) sobald ich einen markiert habe erhalte ich: "JAR-/ZIP-Datei konnte nicht wie von der Treiberdefinition angegeben im Dateisystem gefunden werden: mysql-connector-java-5.1.0-bin.jar."

d) versuche ich in der jar-Liste meinen installierten und in die classpath (?????) gelegten Treiber auszuwählen, kann ich zwar einen Datenbank auswählen, aber der Ping schlägt fehl.

merci
ec


----------



## Camino (23. Aug 2012)

Ah OK, sorry, hab ich dann wohl falsch verstanden. Da kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## maki (23. Aug 2012)

*verschoben*



> Das allgemeine Datenbank Plugin habe ich bereits installiert.


Welches genau ist das denn??

Ansonsten ist es nie eine Gute Idee den CP über Umgebungsvariablen einzustellen oder eine Jar nach lib\ext zu verschieben, das von dir genutzte Plugin wird schon einen eigenen, funktionierenden Weg anbieten.


----------



## ec (23. Aug 2012)

*Uuuuaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh*

Alles retour! Fehler beseitigt! Ich Dämmlack!:bloed:

Bei der DB-Anmeldung erhält man die Frage nach der URL und die

*jdbc:mysql://[server_name]:3306/[schema_name]*

benötigt eben nochmal den [schema_name] und den hatte ich immer vergessen.

Trotzdem merci Camino. Bis zum nächsten Mal.

salut
ec


----------



## ec (23. Aug 2012)

@maki,

gemeint war "Database Development" und darunter 

a) Data Tools Platform Enablement Extender SDK
b) Data Tools Platform Extender SDK

salut
ec


----------



## maki (23. Aug 2012)

Hier wird beschreiben wie man da weitere JDBC Treiber hinzufügt:
Eclipse DTP Tutorial - Database Tools


----------

